# Man wieder was zu...Cyberservice B.V. "Anwalt Fix & Mosebach" (seitensprungarea)



## Sisko865 (5 April 2016)

Hallo Leutz,

ich will mir auch mal etwas Luft machen..."man hat ja sonst nix anderes zu tun" und euch mal mit einem etwas langen Text von mir langweilen (nein Scherz)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also folgender bisheriger Verlauf...

Ich hatte mich 2013 mit einem Freund/Bekannten bei im "Betreff" bekannter Seite angemeldet und mal einen Deal (Silber-Mitgliedschaft 29,90€) abgeschlossen.

Man hat natürlich schnell gemerkt, das es sich um eine "Fake-Seite" handelt, also nicht wirklich reale User unterwegs, was auch kurz nach der Anmeldung in einigen I-Net Seiten bestätigt wurde.

Daraufhin habe ich und mein Bekannter fristgerecht gekündigt was auch bestätigt wurde und es kam bis vor kurzem nichts mehr.

Am 04.03.2016 bekam ich eine @Mail, das ich von einer (Fake-Dame) eine Nachricht bekommen hätte...*häää...ich denke mein Account ist seit 2013 deaktiviert/gelöscht*?

Ich klicke da natürlich mal intresse halber drauf und war doch etwas verblüfft, das ich da mit meinem damaligen Nick auf einmal wieder/immernoch eingeloggt bin.

Ok dachte ich mir, da ich ja die Kündigung mit der Bestätigung von 2013 habe, kann mir ja nichts passieren..."weit gefehlt"!!!

Mitte letzten Monat bekomme ich doch glatt Post vom Rechtsanwalt-Büro Fix & Mosebach, ich solle 42,40€ bezahlen (In Wahrnehmung der Interessen von Cyberservices)...ja klar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Darauf hin habe ich einen Brief an Fix & Mosebach (per Einschreiben mit Rückschein...*man hat ja sonst kein Geld zu Verschenken*) geschrieben incl. der Kopien von der Kündigung 2013, das ich keinen erneuten Vertrag, oder sonstiges mit Cyberservices eingegangen bin und wenn das hier weiter geht ich Anzeige erstatten werde.

Heute bekomme ich zeitgleich Post von Cyberservices und Fix & Mosebach...Cyberservices schreibt Zitat: Am 04.03.2016 hatte man Ihnen eine Fortführung Ihres Abos angeboten. Dieses haben Sie mit einem Klick auf den Button "Jetzt Mitgliedschaft erneuern" wahrgenommen. Daher wurde Ihre Kündigung aufgehoben und Ihre Mitgliedschaft reaktiviert...*häää...davon wüßte ich aber*...war ja nur verwundert, das mein Account da noch besteht, weil ich diese dubiose Nachricht per @Mail bekommen hatte und hatte mich wieder ausgeloggt!!!

Nun haben sie angeblich meine Mitgliedschaft wieder gekündigt, nachdem sie von Fix & Mosebach über meinen Brief informiert wurden.

Jetzt ein Formfehler Zitat: Aufgrund der Rückbuchung vom 15.03.2015 (wie bitte...2015???) sind hier zusätzliche Kosten (Bank- und Mahngebühren) von 12,50€ angefallen.

Und im Brief von Fix & Mosebach steht, das sie nun statt 42,40€ noch zusätzliche Anwaltsgebühren von 40,77€...also zusammen 83,19€ von mir fordern.

Vom besagten Tag (04.03.2016) habe ich noch alle @Mails von der Seite und die erste besagte Lock-Mail um 7:52.

Nach dem ich wie gesagt wissen wollte was das soll und drauf geklickt hatte kam um 11:47 eine @Mail mit den AGB's und der Wiederrufsbelehrung, dann um 11:57 eine @Mail mit diesem Text und Werbebanner:

Hallo Xxxxxxxx,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Silber Mitgliedschaft!

Sichere Dir nun auch noch unsere exklusive Kontaktgarantie!

Hole Dir jetzt die Platin Mitgliedschaft für 20EUR und komme so noch schneller zu Deinem heißen Date!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bewusst irgendwo drauf geklickt habe ich nirgens, warum für was bezahlen wo man ja schon lange weiß
das es nicht Koscher ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am 25.03.2016 hatte ich besagte Kündigungs-Mail bekommen, nachdem ich am (19.03.2016) den Brief an den Anwalt geschickt hatte.

Gesendet: Freitag, 25. März 2016 um 09:16 Uhr
Von: "seitensprungarea.com"
An: [email protected]
Betreff: Bestätigung der Kündigung

Sehr geehrter Xxxxxxxx,

ihre Kündigung wurde wie gewünscht durchgeführt. Ihr Premium Zugang endet am 2016-04-03 10:46:35.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen Ihr Support Team
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich muss sagen, die geben sich echt richtig mühe einem das Geld aus der Tasche zu leiern...oder?

Nun mal die doofe Frage (ich weiß es gibt nur doofe Antworten)???

Was würdet Ihr jetzt tun, bzw. mir Raten wie ich mich verhalten soll, Anzeige erstatten; Aussitzen und auf Gerichtspost warten; doch nochmal Schreiben das alles was sie fordern Humbug ist (Button-Gesetz § 312 g Absatz 2 BGB und § 312 g Absatz 4 BGB, bzw. $ 123 BGB Anfechtbarkeit wegen Täuschung oder Drohung)?

Ich bin auch an einem Erfahrungsaustausch über diese Firmen interessiert, was hängt bei euch noch in der Luft, bzw. wie ist es ausgegangen, was habt ihr gemacht u.s.w.

Gruß und schon mal danke für das Lesen meiner Story... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Der Sisko


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2016)

1. Maßnahme: Seitensprungarea oder Cyberservices B.V. in die Suche eingeben
2. Maßnahme: Return drücken
3. Maßnahme: die 3783 Suchergebnisse bzw. die dazugehörigen Threads lesen

Da stehen so ziemlich alle Antworten drin wenn nicht mehr


----------

